# hot or cold



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a big believer in using cold water to flush out kitchen lines after i'd cable them.A old timer ounce told me that it keeps the grease hard,and in particles,and you wash it away.when you use hot water,the grease will melt,but the minute it cools it sticks to the pipe,and expands.The plumbers where I work uses hot water.what do you guys use.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

I like lots of hot water to melt the grease and flush it down the line. Water can move a liquid down the line easier as opposed to solids. Cold water can create chunks which may be harder to get all the way down the line.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Also a big believer in "Dawn" dish soap ,,,, don't know WTF it does but it just makes grease disappear.

HAVE HEARD ( not sure on fact ) that Dawn is what is used by oil companies on big oil spills ,,,, interesting .

Cold water on flushing lines .

Cal


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Dawn is used to remove the oil from water fowl after spills.


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

how long do you run hot water to flush grease from line? seems like it would take awhile to warm a 1.5" or 2" drain to "melt" grease.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I use hot water. Grease will break apart and flow out. Cold water will solidify the grease and do nothing to release the grease already stuck.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*hot*


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Not totaly convinced,but if I can 't find anybody to agree with me i guess I m wrong.When in rome,live like the romans.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

By the way been doing that for 17 years ,never blocked up ,days later,as a call back.


----------



## cougfan (Jan 2, 2009)

Dawn works good as a de-greaser also used a product called Citri-solve which works well,just fill the sink and wash it down with hot water


----------

